# help with algea problem



## wareagleu (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello I am new to this forum and am having a bit of an issue with algea in my 90 gallon cichlid tank. I have had green algea growing on the outlet of my filters for awhile with no issue. It always stays on the filter and is usually eaten sooner or later by one of the fish. I had been gone for a couple of days and yesterday when I got back I noticed some red/purple algea growing on the filter intake and one of my pieces of driftwood. I haven't added any new rocks, wood, or fish lately...besides feeder goldfish. Does anyone know what kind of algea this is? Is it harmful? If it is harmful then is there an easy or efficient way to rid my tank of it. Thanks in advance.

P.s. I will post a pic as soon as the site will let me...apparently I need to go make 4 more post


<a href="http://s1063.photobucket.com/user/rcbrownr7/media/IMG_20130421_005055_zpsf19c06d7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t509/rcbrownr7/IMG_20130421_005055_zpsf19c06d7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20130421_005055_zpsf19c06d7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's either cyanno(truely a bacteria) or bba(black bearded algae.The bba would be from lighting period being to long(probably) and the cyanno is a bacterial issue more common to marine tanks ,but I actually had it in my african tank back when I had them.
Search red slime killer for relief from the cyanno.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

You could try adding some aquarium salt. Follow the recommended doses, and it might help with the algae. I don't know about the bacteria, but you could try scrubbing where it grows. It's probably not harmful, but it is ugly. You could possibly get a snail, but if your fish will eat/bother it, it won't eat the algae. It'll hide. Morefrequent water changes might help, too.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The red is cyanno,and red slime remover will work on it temporarily.The true cause of cyanno(a bacteria not algae) is an elusive issue many of us have tried to tackle.Some feel it is related to nitrAtes.
How often do you change water and how much?
Here's a thread from "back in the old days",there may be some bickering, but probably some insight and more info on cyanno
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/cyano-fw-marine-38944.html


----------



## wareagleu (Apr 21, 2013)

I do a water change of about 25% every 2 weeks. I have been feeding a little more lately but dont know if that could be the issue


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you test your water when you do a water change?


----------

